

The $350 Apple Watch costs $84 to manufacture - Errorcod3
http://qz.com/396073/the-350-apple-watch-reportedly-costs-only-84-to-manufacture/

======
javindo
The recent press about this is incredulous. Research and development aren't
free. It costs $0 to acquire a software executable - so it should be free by
this logic!

